# My new Chilobrachys sp. electric blue



## STi (Jul 12, 2016)

Thought I would share a little vid  of my male taking a cricket. I just missed the female taking hers down. They're both under 3" and the blue in the video is a little more exaggerated because I'm using my cell phone. I picked the pair up from EDED and I'm truely honored to have such beautiful T's  in my care.

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 1


----------



## petkokc (Jul 12, 2016)

*rise his fist in envy*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ziad ElGuneid (Jul 12, 2016)

Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 27, 2016)

All I seen was black lol.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 27, 2016)

Does this sp.  keep that coloration as adults.. 

Beautiful T man.. Im genuinely jealous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matabuey (Aug 28, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Does this sp.  keep that coloration as adults..
> 
> Beautiful T man.. Im genuinely jealous!


You haven't seen the pictures?

http://www.spidersworld.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/sw1.jpg

I've ordered a few, they aren't the prettiest but i just like the blue - and the webs Chilobrachys make lol.


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 28, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> You haven't seen the pictures?
> 
> http://www.spidersworld.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/sw1.jpg
> 
> I've ordered a few, they aren't the prettiest but i just like the blue - and the webs Chilobrachys make lol.


I have seen pics but I haven't researched the sp. at all... 

I don't know man... IMO that electric blue is enough to make them gorgeous in my book..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matabuey (Aug 28, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I have seen pics but I haven't researched the sp. at all...
> 
> I don't know man... IMO that electric blue is enough to make them gorgeous in my book..


Ohhhh.

From what I've seen the colouration is more prominent as adults than juvies.

Comparing the pic I linked, to this video:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## STi (Aug 28, 2016)

Definitely gets better with age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll be getting mine tomorrow how do you keep yours? 

Deep substrate, water dish? And  mist the top of the substrate and the sides??


----------



## EulersK (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm a die hard Chilobrachys fan... this is beyond being on my wish list. This is on my need list. Congrats mate!


----------



## STi (Sep 7, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> I'll be getting mine tomorrow how do you keep yours?
> 
> Deep substrate, water dish? And  mist the top of the substrate and the sides??


I have heard they're actually quite hardy. I don't want to risk trying to change too many things around though so I keep them line most Chilobrachys. Several inches of substrate, no water dish atm but the sub adults I have will get some when I rehouse next(coming up soon. Will try to snap some pictures for you all). I mist whenever the top few inches start to look dry. They're doing well, and I see them out quite a bit now. Congrats on yours, I'm loving them so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## STi (Sep 7, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I'm a die hard Chilobrachys fan... this is beyond being on my wish list. This is on my need list. Congrats mate!


Thank you, it's definitely a good genus. Saw your post in the pick one thread haha. I'm a sucker for blue T's so when I saw these, I just about lost my mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## petkokc (Sep 8, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I'm a die hard Chilobrachys fan...


Same here!


----------



## Clifford DVM (Sep 8, 2016)

STi said:


> Thought I would share a little vid  of my male taking a cricket. I just missed the female taking hers down. They're both under 3" and the blue in the video is a little more exaggerated because I'm using my cell phone. I picked the pair up from EDED and I'm truely honored to have such beautiful T's  in my care.


May I ask, how much these T's sell for?


----------



## Kodi (Sep 8, 2016)

Clifford DVM said:


> May I ask, how much these T's sell for?


In the US they're going for over $200 a sling.


----------



## petkokc (Sep 9, 2016)

60€ in Europe now, 50€ a piece if you order 10


----------



## Eli824 (Jan 9, 2017)

By chance how large do they get as adults if anyone knows ?


----------



## STi (Jul 10, 2017)

I finally got a molt that the female didn't keep down in her burrow. Just in case anyone wanted to see I took some shots of the spermatheca. Her molt measured about 5" diagonal leg span and her spermatheca is looking a bit darkened. 












Female electric blue



__ STi
__ Jul 10, 2017
__ 2



						Spermatheca of Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
					




and took a shot of her in her freshly molted beauty. 













Female electric blue



__ STi
__ Jul 10, 2017



						Molted about 4 hours before this pic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## STi (Jul 10, 2017)

Eli824 said:


> By chance how large do they get as adults if anyone knows ?


Don't know how big they get but I'm estimating my female to be about 5 1/2" so far. Just like other Chilobrachys, they are very leggy.


----------



## STi (Jul 10, 2017)

Also got a pretty nice shot of one of my slings. 












Chilo electric blue



__ STi
__ Jul 10, 2017



						Chilo sp. electric blue sling/juvie at about 2"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pat Cado (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm addicted to Chilobrachys, I got mine from Tarantula Canada

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## albertekiz (Jan 16, 2018)

Does this species have dimorphism?


heres mine


----------



## MantisRCool (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow they are prettier than I thought, definitely on my wishlist now


----------

